# The Pelican 1200 Case



## usurp

After seeing some pictures of how people converted Pelican cases to work with watches I decided to do the same.

I ended up getting a black Pelican 1200 case with pick n pluck foam. First I tried to use a knife to cut the foam but then i realized i can just use my fingers to separate it very easily.

The 1200 can hold 6 watches. If you want to do it similar to mine then you need to leave 2 sqaures around the edge and then remove patches of 3x4 (3 squares by 4 sqaures). You need to also leave 3 squares between each watch.

Since I have 4 watches I decided to create a long slot at the end for my straps which worked out pretty nicely.


----------



## J_Hack

Very nice. I have a 1200 as well and did a similar set up, but with room for straps and spring bar tool, just in the middle. Though it is not big enough as I have expanded to 6 watches. Luckily 2 of them are on a winder most of the time so there is still room to expand my collection! You have made some excellent choices in watches also!


----------



## usurp

J_Hack said:


> Very nice. I have a 1200 as well and did a similar set up, but with room for straps and spring bar tool, just in the middle. Though it is not big enough as I have expanded to 6 watches. Luckily 2 of them are on a winder most of the time so there is still room to expand my collection! You have made some excellent choices in watches also!


Did you create space for the spring bar tool or did you just put it with the straps? got a picture? I figured if I do get another watch later on I'm still safe since theres always going to be one watch on my wrist but luckily for us the cases don't cost much so we can always start collecting cases 

A lot of people have suggested to use a knife even if the case comes with the pick and pluck foam but I realized that you get a much cleaner job if you use your fingers to separate the foam plus its way easier.


----------



## Stonechild

Good idea, I have to say that you have limited your collection to 4 high end watches for now, but what a four. Nice choices, love the AP.


----------



## usurp

I didn't limit my collection... my wife did lol


----------



## Chaos215bar2

Looks great! I recently did something similar with a Pelican 1170 case, which now holds my "small" collection with room for one extra.

One question: did your case come with a red "GENUINE PELICAN CASE" label on the pressure release valve, and if so, how did you remove it? I find this red label to be a little silly on an otherwise very nice case, but I can't figure out how to remove it without damaging the valve. The tab itself is made of rather thick plastic and mostly hidden under the valve, so I can't just cut it off.


----------



## usurp

Chaos215bar2 said:


> One question: did your case come with a red "GENUINE PELICAN CASE" label on the pressure release valve, and if so, how did you remove it? I find this red label to be a little silly on an otherwise very nice case, but I can't figure out how to remove it without damaging the valve. The tab itself is made of rather thick plastic and mostly hidden under the valve, so I can't just cut it off.


Yeah mine came with it as well. As first I thought it was one of those tabs you need to pull for it to get activated but when i tugged i noticed it wasn't coming off. Didn't consider removing it though, doesn't bother me too much. How many watches does your case hold?


----------



## Chaos215bar2

usurp said:


> Yeah mine came with it as well. As first I thought it was one of those tabs you need to pull for it to get activated but when i tugged i noticed it wasn't coming off. Didn't consider removing it though, doesn't bother me too much. How many watches does your case hold?


The case fits six watches, sideways, with 5x4 slots and two spaces between each in both directions. I think it's a little thinner, so the slots need to be wider to accommodate the straps and bracelets. Sadly, I don't have any decent pictures right now.


----------



## J_Hack

Here is a link to the thread that has quite a few different Pelican setups... https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/thrilled-new-pelican-case-201907-6.html. Mine included. I only have the 2 G-Shocks and the Omega now. The Steinhart was gone within a month and I have added a couple since then. Picture is old, but setup is still the same.


----------



## usurp

Got another case for my wife today, the Pelican 1120. It's smaller, fits 3 watches comfortably plus a couple of straps. It's a very nice size though, very compact and can easily fit into a carry-on without taking much space.


----------



## Racer66

Great idea for storeage. I have been carried away on torch sites before with amazing pelicase installs. Hmm time to combine watch torch and blade in a case I think...


----------



## usurp

if you get the case with the pick n pluck foam it's really simple to set up


----------



## technoweil

usurp said:


> if you get the case with the pick n pluck foam it's really simple to set up


Thanks for the visuals! Just finished mine, another 1200, using yours as a model.

Just to add, I left a 1 block perimeter on all sides, which with the non-pluck perimeter leaves that 2 blockwidths wide ring around everything.

Then did 3 blocks width x 4 blocks tall cut outs, with 3 blocks between the holes both laterally and verically. Nice easy division of space and leaves it looking very clean. Thanks for posting tha info in addition to the pics.

Following a few other posters I grabbed some 1" pipe insulation (bout $2 USD for a billion feet of it...ok 6'...of which you'll use 7 inches) and cut donuts just about the 3 block width. The foam you pull out fits and fills the pipe insulation donut holes perfectly and makes for a nice, cheap, comfortable fit for watches of all types.

I added the pipe-insulation stuffing bit because I plan on making another one of these (if not more). Most likely it will be a small one for travel. Maybe just one slot or two. The pipe insulation makes the in-and-out really easy, and I can swap watches on these holders from a Storage Pelican into a Travel Pelican very fast.

I'm sure there are extremely elegant solutions out there but this cost me less than a cheap cigar-travel case and was worth the price in evening entertainment alone! Thanks usurp and WUS


----------



## Quasimodo

Is it possible to fit 8 watches in a 1200? Or would there be too little foam in between?


----------



## DPflaumer

You don't need as much foam between as these pictures suggest. I have an 1150 with 6 watch in it. This only leaves one row of foam between watches vertically and two horizontally. There is still plenty of cushion and there is no movement inside the box when lifted and moved.

Then again, I can see the appeal of such thick protection if your watches are in the $5k-$30k range. Mine are not.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Looks clean and professional.


----------



## Quasimodo

I went ahead with my project and designed and had manufactured foam inserts for some Pelican cases. They're all designed to be die cut in a single pass to integrate the pillow in the insert. No picking, plucking or cutting.









*Pelican 1170
*








*Pelican 1170*


----------

